# “45”



## Alasgun (Feb 19, 2021)

To say we “celebrated”our 45th anniversary last week would not be entirely true! Recognized might be a better choice of words. We had a nice meal here at the place, left overs actually; corn bread stuffing and homemade ice cream from Thanksgiving, a rabbit some kobachi custard and a salad. It was quiet, peaceful And there wasn’t any news person blabbing about covid so we turned the heat up to 68 and ignored what was going on outside And spent some time in reflection.
The early years, half dozen or so were spent in West & South Texas. Working in the Oil industry And longing to move some place with defined seasons. Hoping to live in a farm community where we could have a go at all this stuff we discuss on this site, a good place to raise the kids and introduce them to country living.
that came when we moved to N.Dakota where we lived on a couple different properties over the 15 years spent there. Still oil field but there were some leaner years during that time. Would i want to return to any of those places, nope; but we had to be there and live that era to have the stories we now cherish. The kids, now in they’re mid 40’s don’t appreciate my retelling of how we’d cut the toes out of they’re shoes so them little toes had room to grow, And how they always swore “they’ed never grow a garden or raise animals”.
These were the home school years and during that time it was frowned on in our state so we all felt a little like convicts in the early years, then the regulators lightened up a bit and it was fine. We had to come up with a name for “our school” and the kids still frown on my choice which was “the little Missouri river slop hollar waller, pig farm and school!”
Towards the end of the high school years we moved to Alaska where homeschoolers flourish in a much relaxed environment. The kids are both gone now and it’s back to just us two love birds! 
For our 25th anniversary we took a cruise, yep we floated the little susitna river which is an easy overnighter but we took 3 days. Wife liked the peaceful slow nature of a float trip, of becoming one with the environment etc. 
From then till now The Lord has been gracious toward us as we find ourselves in a more comfortable place these days. 
Since the mid 80’s we’ve been working thru some health issues that will continue for the rest of Her days. And yet we persist.
we had a young couple from church who wanted to talk to us before they got married and we just had to laugh wondering what anyone saw noteworthy about our mundane grind and it took both of us by surprise when they said “yea, but your still here”!
We’re still here by the grace of God and hopefully that grace will carry us thru. I’m sure everyone has equally mundane trivia in they’re lives, some with greater challenges than we’ve faced and some with more eloquent tales of high adventure. We’d not trade ”our problems” off if we could and at the end of the evening i asked Ruth Ann, would you do it all again? All she said was “yep”.

We firmly believe This grand event we call life is orchestrated by our Creator and it’s all his show. We’re here to clap and eat the pop corn! We move slower these days but still enjoy the blessings we see around us every day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 19, 2021)

May you both be blessed with many more years together ❤


----------



## Baymule (Feb 19, 2021)

45 years! That’s wonderful. What a blessing in your lives, true love and partners in life.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 19, 2021)

That was a sweet read Alasgun . Congratulations on a long and loving marriage.
We are a little behind you at 43 next month. Homeschooled our kids in a hostile environment also. Haha, great school name, ours was a little less colorful  😄.
We are always mindful and grateful for Gods mercy and patience with us.

My Kid#1 said something that really choked me up a few years ago when he was working with me one day. He thanked us for staying together all these years. The days weren't always easy, but I told him it was all Gods grace. Not because I'm so wonderful for sure.


----------

